
Cutting Through Spiritual Colonialism - palimpsests
https://docs.google.com/document/u/2/d/1PwRpfJiqus_h8Hyj006wtsLJDClsdWcb/mobilebasic
======
Hexayurt
Thanks to whoever posted this. I am the author of the text. Any questions?

~~~
wery
Do you really believe B Gates and W Buffet made their wealth without armed
bloodshed? I find it hard to believe that we are supposed to solve problems
simultaneously adopting high moral accountability while also turning a blind
eye to those who invested in and profited from the defense industry.

~~~
nickthemagicman
I think he means direct armed bloodshed as he was comparing them to the kings
of old who would conquor with armies.

The author directly says capitalism is bloodshed in general whether it's
profiting off of the defense industry or just exploiting people in foreign
countries for iphones.

------
SomeoneFromCA
This was an interesting read. I kinda knew all these things already, but it
was articulated in a very precise way, which helps to understand your own
thoughts in a deeper way.

